#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API 650 2009 : Effective 1st May 2010

## aan09

*ENJOY THE LATEST STD OF API 650 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



OK FIND FRESH LINK TO DOWNLOAD IT AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 650 2009 : Effective 1st May 2010

----------


## victorlachica

We are very gratefull to you aan09!!!

----------


## greges2009

Thank you aan09

----------


## sambun

Thanks a lot !

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Many API's are here...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

muchisimas gracias amigos thanks a lot dear friends

----------


## ECH1

Have you the API 650 data sheet, writable format?
If you have please send me to e27081962@yahoo.com.ar.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## mo736

Dear Nabilia
Thanks very much

----------


## riksha

> *ENJOY THE LATEST STD OF API 650 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Aan..
The link you share is DEAD already.
can you share in other links ?

----------


## Nabilia

riksha, go to the link on post #6 above

----------


## aan09

find fresh link !!!!!!!!!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## riksha

> find fresh link !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you , aan09.


very appreciatedSee More: API 650 2009 : Effective 1st May 2010

----------


## hadip

thanks a lot

----------


## coolguy123

thanks

----------


## manjeev

Thanks a lot!!!!

----------


## mutrosa

Thank you

----------


## cpeira

Thanks a lot Bhai jan

----------


## chemi_kumar

Thnaks

----------


## chemi_kumar

thanks

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's bro...

----------


## sskctx

Hi, 
Can u reload " LATEST STD OF API 650" ?
Advance thanks.

Regards

sskctx

----------


## baculi

> find fresh link !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear AAN09, pls re-upload link.

This link above is dead.
Thanks you so much.

----------


## Nabilia

New link 650
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nabilia:



Thanks for sharing.

RegardsSee More: API 650 2009 : Effective 1st May 2010

----------


## zarir_mustafa

hi did anyone here have standard for weldolet or anything standard to refference??

----------


## aadamx

> hi did anyone here have standard for weldolet or anything standard to refference??



You could use Bonney Forge's information. You can get it in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or what kind of information do you require?

----------

